# US Amps TU600



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Going to be selling off one of my DLS Ultimate A3s and getting the US Amps tu600 (vacuum tube hybrid amp) in 3 weeks when US Amps gets the new production line going. Can wait, this amp is SWEEEEEEEET :thumbup: 
It will run my DynAudio comps, which as well I will be upgrading slightly from the original comp set's 6.5" driver (the mw160gt) to the mw170 8" driver. I am going to make some door pods that aim the driver slightly upwards for better imaging. I hold US Amps as the mack daddy of amps, there are maybe 2 or 3 other brands in the world that I would rank as good (Brax/Helix, Tru Tech, and Audison) but they cost AT LEAST 4 times as much for the same power output and quality. I will be sure to post up some "amplifier porn" pics of it when it comes in.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

AZ, I would like to hear 1st hand reports of the nuances of your tube amp in your car. I know they generally offer a much warmer tone, but I heard that they change tone depending on the temperature of the tube. Please let me know if you notice this effect, and how badly it swings the tone as it heats up. I have considered tubes for awhile, but stories of constantly changing sq and short tube life in a mobile environment keep me second guessing. Let me know what the reality is like.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

From what Jeff Coleman says over at US Amps in FL, the new designs are a hybrid of tube amps and normal mosfet (transistor) types, which keeps the durability higher. He assured me that there are no issues with vibrations or malfuctioning of the tubes in anyway, althoug they will get hot. I figure a 3 year warranty is a long time, so if I ever have any problems with it, I will ask for a refund.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

yea, its an excellent amp. i was waiting for hte new TU-600ax, because they promised 300w RMS per side for the new one

http://www.carsound.com/UBB/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=18;t=009633

i thought i recognized you  (im Jasper there, too)


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Jasper said:


> yea, its an excellent amp. i was waiting for hte new TU-600ax,


Yup in 4weeks the backorders start getting fullfilled, so maybe in actuality I may not receive mine for another 5-6 weeks. The website states 190 per channel, but its so damn efficient and clean of a signal that it will produce a sound of any normal 300 watt amp. It will however do 310 at 2 ohms. And this thing is only rated at 150x2.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

US Amps are my absolute favorite amps, and I've been using them exclusively in my cars for the past 8 years. The TU-600 is a very nice amp. I have a TU-4360 and it will be installed real soon. They do have a very nice and warm sound to them. The only thing is that they're real sensitive to signal to me. The cleaner and more pure your signal is, the more pure your overall sound is. I've found that if you try to use a lot of processors or low to mid-grade electronics with them, the final result doesn't sound as open and warm, but overprocessed, compressed, or digitized. Tricky for me to explain, but I could point it out in a system while playing. 

Are you running 2 way or 3 way Dynaudio comps?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> Are you running 2 way or 3 way Dynaudio comps?


I am running the 240gts, 2-way set. But by the end of this month, I will upgrade the 6.5" driver with the DynAudio mw170, which is an 8" driver. So it will still be a 2 way comp set. When I do that transition, is when I will replace the DLS with the US Amps. 
Whats nice is the current xover unit from Dynaudio can handle the 8" no problem.


----------

